# 2001 Pathfinder - Catalytic Converters



## DFleming32 (Dec 5, 2007)

I just had my 2001 Pathy SE (100k miles) in to the dealer to check the SES light (due to upcoming inspection). Was told that both front catalytic converters need to be replaced to the tune of about $2500. I've had the SES problems before with the O2 sensors. My question is has anybody had this repair done and is it worth it on a truck 7 years old? Also, they want to reprogram the ecm after the repair.... is it possible to have the repair done elsewhere, then take it back to the dealer for the reprogram? Thanks.


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

You can buy after market converters online and have your local muffler shop install them for a fraction of that price. To reset your ECU, just disconnect your battery overnight.

That's why they call it the $tealership.


----------



## DFleming32 (Dec 5, 2007)

Got the stealing part right.... I was told that there were no aftermarket cats available. However, in talking with another non-dealership mechanic and he said that they haven't had much luck with the aftermarket b/c the ses light would come back on. Is he full of it too? Also, I was told I needed a reprogram of the ecu (revision upgrade) to get the timing, etc calibrated... not just a reset. Is that necessary? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

The last time I was at my local Nissan dealer buying sensors, I asked if there is a ecu upgrade for our 01 and was told no. As long as you replace your converter and reset the ecu by disconnecting the battery, there is no reason the light would come back on, unless the mechanic did something wrong. The converter is a part which wears out over time, like tires and shocks. You replace them and move on.

Here are some bolt on converters you could install yourself. The generic models do not have the factory flanges and will need to be welded. Either way should work fine.

http://www.catalyticconverterwarehouse.com/RenderScriptTemplate.epc?_cmd=epccat_vehicleown&cookieID=28T0HUPHW28T0HUSPB&makeid=NISSAN%40%40NISSAN%40%40&yearid=2001%40%402001&mode=OEG&[email protected]@PATHFINDER


----------



## DFleming32 (Dec 5, 2007)

Great, I'll check them out. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Mojobaggins (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey DFleming32,

I have a 2001 Infiniti QX4(same vehicle as yours) and it failed it's Emissions Inspection in MA. Sadly, I'm at 84k miles and outside of the 8-year/80k mile federal emissions warranty.

$2.5k sounds very high. I've gotten quotes of $1.8k to replace both cats.

Curious, has the dealership reprogrammed the ecm to see if that would fix the problem? I've called a number of places and have been told everything from the cats need to be replaced to that the ecm just needs to be reprogrammed. I actually have a TSB in my hand that talks about not replacing the cats but to reprogram the ecm first. Supposedly, the ecm is very sensitive and can produce the P0420 and P0430 codes in error.

Note, every place I've called also won't work with aftermarket cats as their failure rates are really high. 

I plan to take my car in within the next week and will let you know if the ecm reprogram worked or if I need to replace my cats.

edit - forgot to mention, my SES never went off. The issue was only caught from the inspection and the OBDII scan.


----------



## benhonna (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a similar problem.

01 pathfinder mfg 10/00
code p0420

a couple months ago there was an error for the upstream o2 sensor on this side, the code cleared itself. I have a new oxygen sensor but i'm not quite sure i can get to it. its a bit tight. 

any suggestions.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Bulletin #NTB02-087a addresses CEL issues in 2001 Pathfinders that have triggered a P0420 or P0430 DTC (three-way catalyst efficiency). The bulletin says to check the current ECM program of the vehicle and compare to the list on the bulletin (You will need a CONSULT II diagnostic scan tool or capable generic scan tool in order to access the ECM program number). If the vehicle's current ECM program matches those listed in the bulletin, then you are instructed to reprogram to the latest ECM program for the vehicle and NOT to replace the converters. If the vehicle's ECM program part number does not match those listed in the TSB, it instructs to disregard the TSB and continue diagnostics per the factory service manual procedure. 

Often, in the latter case, I find that replacing the corresponding three way catalyst to the code(s) is required, if there are no exhaust leaks and the engine is not running too lean or rich. The way to check the catalyst efficiency is to monitor the front and rear O2 sensor readings while driving. The front sensor is pre-cat and the rear is post cat. An efficient catalytic converter will have an approx. 2:1 ratio of the front to rear sensor cycles.

The purpose of the updated ECM program is that the parameters for judging the catalyst efficiency have been widened in the new program. Disconnecting the battery cable does not "reset" the ECM. It may turn the CEL light off, but the code will remain until it is erased with a code reader or scan tool or the ECM sees approx. 50 trip cycles without a failure. "Resetting" the ECM is entirely differant than reprograming.


----------



## 2001pathy_SE (Apr 9, 2006)

smj999smj said:


> Bulletin #NTB02-087a addresses CEL issues in 2001 Pathfinders that have triggered a P0420 or P0430 DTC (three-way catalyst efficiency). The bulletin says to check the current ECM program of the vehicle and compare to the list on the bulletin (You will need a CONSULT II diagnostic scan tool or capable generic scan tool in order to access the ECM program number). If the vehicle's current ECM program matches those listed in the bulletin, then you are instructed to reprogram to the latest ECM program for the vehicle and NOT to replace the converters. If the vehicle's ECM program part number does not match those listed in the TSB, it instructs to disregard the TSB and continue diagnostics per the factory service manual procedure.
> 
> Often, in the latter case, I find that replacing the corresponding three way catalyst to the code(s) is required, if there are no exhaust leaks and the engine is not running too lean or rich. The way to check the catalyst efficiency is to monitor the front and rear O2 sensor readings while driving. The front sensor is pre-cat and the rear is post cat. An efficient catalytic converter will have an approx. 2:1 ratio of the front to rear sensor cycles.
> 
> The purpose of the updated ECM program is that the parameters for judging the catalyst efficiency have been widened in the new program. Disconnecting the battery cable does not "reset" the ECM. It may turn the CEL light off, but the code will remain until it is erased with a code reader or scan tool or the ECM sees approx. 50 trip cycles without a failure. "Resetting" the ECM is entirely differant than reprograming.


whats it cost to update the ecu software on an 01?


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

I paid $170 at Nissan to update 01 PF software.. this update got rid of the catalyst efficiency codes.


----------



## DFleming32 (Dec 5, 2007)

I did find the service bulletin and brought that to the attention of the dealer a few weeks ago. The service advisor insisted that it did not apply (even after I told him that it specifically stated "Do not replace catalytic converters"). He said that they did update the ECM software and it was still throwing the codes. 

Something told me that he was full of it, so I took the vehicle to another dealership in town earlier this week and told them to upgrade the ECM. The light has been off and it looks like the reprogram took care of the problem. They did the reprogram for $85.

And yes, I'm contacting Nissan consumer affairs to report the dealership and service advisor (not sure if it will do any good). 

Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

That's interesting. Last time I was at the $tealership, I asked if there was a firmware upgrade for my truck. They said there wasn't.


----------



## jnritter (Jun 11, 2008)

*Frustrated with the CatCon and ECM*



smj999smj said:


> ...
> 
> The purpose of the updated ECM program is that the parameters for judging the catalyst efficiency have been widened in the new program....


I have an '01 QX4 and took it to my regular mechanic to see what he thought the Service Engine Light was referring to. He told me my catalytic converter needed to be replaced. Lucky for me, it was within my extended warranty.

So I take it to the dealership, and they tell me that I must first update the ECM before they can replace the catalytic converter. Of course, this is not covered by the warranty and costs $225. So I assumed that the update of the ECM loosened the standards for "Acceptable." The service rep wouldn't really elaborate, other than the fact that they were not permitted to change the catcon without doing this first. And since I need to get the work done at a dealership to fall under warranty, it sounds like I'm stuck.

I'm assuming the light won't come back on, they'll tell me that it's good to go, and right after the warranty, the light will come back on as the catalytic converter exceeds the new, wider range. Then I'm sure they'll replace it without needing a new computer program since it's out of warranty.

So not only did I pay for this warranty, but because I have it, it cost me $225 more to update the ECM, and even things that are covered don't really get covered....

Or am I just complaining too much? Anyone else run into stuff like this?


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

blitZ said:


> That's interesting. Last time I was at the $tealership, I asked if there was a firmware upgrade for my truck. They said there wasn't.


Dealership told me, there were 3 or 4 updates they had to do to my 01 ECU. But it shure got rid of that SES light with catalyst code. They put my Vin number in to the computer before they told me there were updates ..


----------



## jnritter (Jun 11, 2008)

Supraholic,

They didn't fix anything.

Your catalytic converter is getting worse and worse. The old program thought that your catalytic converter was broken since it was performing so poorly, so it turned on the Service Engine Light.

So their two options were to fix the catalytic converter, or reprogram the computer to say that it wasn't broken...yet.

They just loosened the standards for a broken catalytic converter - lowered the bar. And now your poorly-performing catalytic converter is "compliant." Hopefully it breaks through the new, lower bar before your 8yr/80k miles are up. And if it happens, hopefully they don't just lower the bar again.


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

I checked the Nissan TSB on ECU updates. Per the manufacture date, mine did qualify for the ECU program update. In anycase, as long as I pass emission testing, who cares what the condition of the cats are...


----------



## peter314 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Nissan Pathfinder 2002*

Hi everyone,
mechanic told me that right catalytic converter need to be replaced.
$500 for part + labor/
Truck is running good with rare and minor glitches. 
(noisy exhaust, once or twice strangely didn't start from the first try, started 5 seconds later).
Check Engine Light is OFF.

We don't have emission test here in Canadian Alberta - so should I go and fix it or I can wait till the part fall off? How do I know that "it's time"?
(8yrs/130K km warranty expired)/

THX!


----------



## arknavy (Oct 10, 2009)

*I'm hoping this stuff doesn't apply to me*

Do any of these cat problems apply to the 2002 SE?


----------



## ed00717085 (Mar 15, 2008)

*pathfinder ecm update fixed cat codes*

thank god for this forum,filled with information which saved me time and money on so many different issues I've had with my 01 pathfinder:waving:. Every issue I've come across on my truck has been fixed with the research I've done on this site,including the p0420 and p0430 cat codes my ODBII was picking up.I had the upgrade software installed in the ecm at dealer and problem has gone away,even passed emissions inspection the following day ,so reprogramming ecm does work. Good luck to anybody having this issue.


----------



## ed00717085 (Mar 15, 2008)

I had these cat codes on my 01 pathfinder,Had dealer upgrade ecm software and problem went away,even passed emissions test the next day so the upgrade does work.


----------



## BernieK (Jun 18, 2006)

*worth of reflash? 2000 Max, 88K miles, P0420*

Does anyone know the extent to which an ECM reflash on a 2000 Maxima widens the upstream and downstream frequency ratio? Supposedly is should be 2:1 (front:rear). The intervals at which I need to reset P0420 are becoming more frequent. The last one was about 6 weeks. Ultimately I'll probably need to replace at least one cat, but would like to put it off. The car only has 88K miles.

Thanks.

BernieK ([email protected])


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Unfortunately, Nissan doesn't inform us exactly how they expanded the parameters nor under what conditions. All we know is that they developed a different ECM program for those vehicles under the TSB.


----------



## gbcb724 (Apr 8, 2015)

*Catalytic Converter / O2 sensor questions?*

New member and owner of 2001 Pathfinder. Having some issues with SES light. Had it checked at dealer and I am being told the upper Catalytic converter on the drivers side is bad and the upper O2 sensor is bad on the passengers side. I was wondering if anyone had encountered a similar issue? Is there an underlying cause as to why opposite sides are being affected? Any suggestions for fix? If one Cat is bad, should I replace all? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They are really two, separate issues, and it's possible that both have failed. Oxygen sensors can fail for any of a number of reasons. They can become limited in their range (a rationality failure) or shorted/open within their circuit or the heater can fail. Catalytic converters typically become inefficient or clogged, often the former is the case. Inefficient converters won't affect drivability, but they will cause three-way catalyst codes to set.


----------



## bdy (Aug 27, 2015)

I have a 2002 Pathfinder. I had a check engine light go on and the catalytic converters are to blame. Let's just say that is the case for now.

How difficult of a repair is this? Mechanic estimates 2000, took the cat converters out and now wants 3000 because they didnt know it would be this difficult. What are your thoughts on the mechanic?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Man I would find a new mechanic. The prices you are quoting seem completely nuts to me. 1000 extra because of difficulty? He was already making a pretty good chunk of change with his 2000 price. Word of wisdom, when people quote such beautiful round numbers they are trying to see how much they can get out of you. We are talking mainly undoing bolts with this job. Get the part diagram from Nissan and find out the prices for each part. Then check online or locally for aftermarket parts, and decide what you want to spend. There are also service estimates available online, where you punch in make and model, year and repair type and it will give you a rough idea of prices in your area. Seriously get your car out of there even if you have to have it towed. Putting the new parts in will be easier than removing the old which has already been done.


----------



## bdy (Aug 27, 2015)

quadraria10 said:


> Man I would find a new mechanic. The prices you are quoting seem completely nuts to me. 1000 extra because of difficulty? He was already making a pretty good chunk of change with his 2000 price. Word of wisdom, when people quote such beautiful round numbers they are trying to see how much they can get out of you. We are talking mainly undoing bolts with this job. Get the part diagram from Nissan and find out the prices for each part. Then check online or locally for aftermarket parts, and decide what you want to spend. There are also service estimates available online, where you punch in make and model, year and repair type and it will give you a rough idea of prices in your area. Seriously get your car out of there even if you have to have it towed. Putting the new parts in will be easier than removing the old which has already been done.


Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that these are round numbers. I don't have the specifics because it is my brother's car. The mechanics say something about working with the manifold and getting heat treated bolts off as the difficulty. I haven't looked at the diagram, but I already smelled robbery when quoted ~2000 because they were talking about cutting pipes and welding vs unbolting. I am not sure how the Pathfinder is setup nor have I changed a catalytic converter before, but isn't it basically just unbolting it and putting the new one on?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Usually that is factored in to the time estimate for the book on the job. They never give you credit if bolts come off super smoothly. And yes it is bolt on if you order the appropriate OE parts. By the way was the converter actually checked and tested, or did they just say it was because of the code? Seriously though get your brother to find a new mechanic.


----------



## bdy (Aug 27, 2015)

quadraria10 said:


> Usually that is factored in to the time estimate for the book on the job. They never give you credit if bolts come off super smoothly. And yes it is bolt on if you order the appropriate OE parts. By the way was the converter actually checked and tested, or did they just say it was because of the code? Seriously though get your brother to find a new mechanic.


Yeah, I see your point and agree with you. I am not sure if the cat converter was tested or checked. I actually read the beginning of this thread and asked my brother to see if the ECU is updated or not, to which he did not give me a reply. 

I guess now, at least where I am concerned, is what he should do now since they took it off. I tell him that I would be pissed and would not pay a penny for any services or parts rendered because they are cheating him and are now charging over 33% of their estimate. However, I don't know the rights of the consumer in this stupid state of california. If it's a simple swap, I would just do it myself. At least I wouldn't charge an additional 1000 in labor.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Is he redoing the entire exhaust system, and I mean everything as well as the catalytic converters (think there might be two). Maybe if he is using genuine or high quality stainless system, and I guess California conforming parts are more expensive. But it seems really pricey to me if its just for an emissions pass. Maybe someone who owns one will chime in and share their experiences as to what is reasonable to pay. 
As for hard to dismantle, I thought California cars were the creampuffs of the used car world with little to no rusting.


----------



## bdy (Aug 27, 2015)

quadraria10 said:


> Is he redoing the entire exhaust system, and I mean everything as well as the catalytic converters (think there might be two). Maybe if he is using genuine or high quality stainless system, and I guess California conforming parts are more expensive. But it seems really pricey to me if its just for an emissions pass. Maybe someone who owns one will chime in and share their experiences as to what is reasonable to pay.
> As for hard to dismantle, I thought California cars were the creampuffs of the used car world with little to no rusting.


I doubt he is doing the entire exhaust system, but I am sure they are using OEM parts. I did a quick search and both converters should be no more than $500 (CA legal of course). I don't know about this particular vehicle, but generally, replacing these units should be easy and straightforward. On youtube, the guy was saying that his 95 odyssey took him 1.5 hours whereas a shop would have taken 20min max (for 1 cat converter). So even then, $2000 is still thievery.

You're right in that CA cars don't particularly show signs of rust. Rust is only present when the car is close to a beach and the sun usually gets to the rubber components (esp if you live by orange groves -- ozone oxidizes rubber). This vehicle I don't think has any of those problems. Having said all of this, I have had to use PB Blaster to replace the struts, but never had to have anything cut or welded.


----------



## bdy (Aug 27, 2015)

1. So...for some reason, the ECU wasn't checked for the update. This would have lowered the standard for the check engine light to turn on.

2. The part purchased was from the stealership- so 800 a piece, 1600 total. 

3. Labor is 112 an hour. 

I would not have gone for any of this. However, if this was presented to me and 2000 was the total, I would reluctantly say okay. 3000 is still robbery.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

$112 US an hour labour to work on exhausts???? Rock Auto has oem walker CA complaint direct fit for about 300 each. A quick search on Ebay shows complete exhausts from the two flex sections all the way back, for about 280. Better quality stainless systems seem to go up to around 600 to 800. This is one of the rare instances I have read about where I would bet the dealer price to do the work would be half of what this crook is seeking to extract from your brother. I hate people who take advantage of the trust of others


----------

